# This face in the snow.



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

So we were headed out the door yesterday, to do some errands. I had started the car and was making my second trip out with some garbage, when I spotted this face in the snow. I had to grab the camera........


----------



## stephenscity (Oct 26, 2011)

Cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Could be old man winter on spring break.


----------



## oldguychuck (Oct 12, 2012)

Great shot !

oldguychuck


----------



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

Do you also see jesus in you grilled cheese sandwiches, just kidding, interesting photo ,kinda looks like that head you talk into at jack in the box


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Rusty said:


> Do you also see jesus in you grilled cheese sandwiches, just kidding, interesting photo ,kinda looks like that head you talk into at jack in the box


"Welcome to Jack in the Box, may I take your order"?:lmao: I never thought to ask if you guys could see this too, but obviously I'm not hearing...."What face? I don't see any face.


----------

